# Soft limp mode! Yea, I'm stuck in it.



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi everyone! 

The new format is really nice and in the absence of the Tex/Tude, I've gotten my TT on the road! 

Unfortunately I'm having problems. I was driving around, spiking to 22 psi no problem with the 93 APR software and then my car went into soft limp. At first I thought it could be boost leaks as I went from the TCarbon FMIC back to the stock sidemounts, and then went back to the TCarbon. Long story about why, it was an aesthetic thing. 

Any way, I checked all hose clamps and nothing is loose and no hoses are slipping off, everything is nice and tight. Still I get 5 psi soft limp. So I figured it was the DV I put on it, the Forge splitter. It was releasing pressure too fast so I tried to tighten down the spring. Less whooshy blow off noises, but still limp mode. 

Now I know the car didn't do this before, and it didn't even run DV at that point. PO ran a straight BOV and that didn't sit well with me so I changed it almost immediately. Is it possible that while sitting in my garage, the wastegate started to go? I didn't run her, just turned her over once a week or so. I have heard that it could be my N75 valve that is either sticking or is blown. Does this make sense? 

I posted over at Audiworld and the only reply was to VAG-COM it, but I am stuck with time right now so I can't exactly go persue someone to help me out. Eventually I will buy my own, but I really need to replace my clutch because the Stage 4 South Bend puck job that is in there, well, it is horrendous to drive on. 

Thanks for anything/everything in advance!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

it could simply be that you over boosted and threw you into limp..... try disconnecting your battery for about 15-20min... and re-connect....and if the problem stays then a VAGCOM will be needed


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

Well then a VAGCOM is needed, because I tried disconnecting the battery twice. 

I'm leaning more towards the N75 being shot or leak somewhere with the DV because the PO didn't recirc at all as he used a BOV. This means that the N75 probably wasn't doing a thing and now that I have a DV in place, the N75 is broken or stuck. 

I think now though it is best to pull out the VAGCOM locater.


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

Well my Mechanic tells me its the MAF. I screwed around with my Forge Splitter to see if that had anything to do with it, and no luck there. The new MAF should be in beginning of next week. I still have a feeling the N75 is linked here somehow. No boost leaks though. 

Something I found on the highway, while in Cruise Control, the car maintains the same speed, but oscillates between -10 boost and 0 boost, sort of in a humming fashion. 

I also don't like that when I let off the gas, the pressure release flutters. I know that is bad for the car, so is that wastegate flutter or DV flutter? I set the splitter at both ends of the progressive spring and still got the flutter. So far I love my car, but I'm not liking not being able to drive her like she should be. Guess that comes with the territory, no biggie. :thumb 

_EDIT:_ The car has an N75 'F' Valve, not a J. That coupled with the 93 octane APR software is probably why I'm smacking limp mode. With this replaced with a J valve and a new MAF in place, I should be all good to go!


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

flutter sounds like compressor surge...


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

Oh, well I guess I should say that I fixed this a while back. The problem was my forge splitter. I changed it out for a stock DV and the car works great now. I plan to run a Forge 007 in June when storx comes back to the USA to sell me one that he has lying around.

Now my new coolant sensor is in the mail and I'm going to try and find my spacer for the o2 sensor so i can pass inspection.:thumbup:


----------

